# Worst BBQ



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 9, 2020)

This was a “BBQ combination platter” I bought from a local smokehouse for $25. They closed a few months back. The sides that came with it were ok but I just couldn’t believe the meat. I won’t give the name or location. Thought you guys might want to see it. Anybody else ever have bad BBQ in a restaurant?


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 9, 2020)

Pretty dry looking, but that last picture says it all.


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2020)

Come on now a little effort u would have had some jerky JK 
Richie


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 9, 2020)

tropics said:


> Come on now a little effort u would have had some jerky JK
> Richie



Haha that’s basically what it was. I’ve overcooked a few briskets before but never this bad. I just went back and looked at the timestamps on the pictures and I took them at 5:30 on a Friday. It’s not like I ordered it at 10pm on a Tuesday. I’m still just blown away that the cook thought it would be ok to serve that.


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 9, 2020)

That’s  been mistreated, forgotten about, and then microwaved. 

I hate getting bad BBQ.. I hate getting bad food period.. 

My wife won’t  let me order a Reuben sandwich from a restaurant any more since they often suck ass and she doesn’t want to listen to me complain about it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 9, 2020)

I can see why they are closed now. That's the worst looking brisket I have ever seen. I would hate to see their pulled pork.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 9, 2020)

I was very disappointed with a local place called Grahm’s. Very expensive and extremely stingy with portion size. It’s a shame since they had good flavor but value to cost was a deal breaker. Never returned. Funny thing is that they are still in business. 

G


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 9, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> That’s  been mistreated, forgotten about, and then microwaved.
> 
> I hate getting bad BBQ.. I hate getting bad food period..
> 
> My wife won’t  let me order a Reuben sandwich from a restaurant any more since they often suck ass and she doesn’t want to listen to me complain about it.


If you get out to Vegas try Greenberg’s at New York New York. They make a fantastic Rueben with gobs of delicious corned beef on marbled rye. Seriously amazing. 

G


----------



## negolien (Jan 9, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Pretty dry looking, but that last picture says it all.




I THOUGHT I WAS JUST BEING PICKY LOL NICE CALL.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 9, 2020)

I live in Michigan, so literally every bbq place I've ever eaten at (only ever had ones in Michigan is my point) is the worst bbq place I've ever eaten at lol. Ive found pretty ok smoked wings at two places..neither of them being "bbq restaurants".


----------



## buzzy (Jan 9, 2020)

In SC PA seems like a lot of BBQ places are popping up. Stop at new one out side of Carlisle. Got pulled pork sandwiches. Not that good. I don’t eat out often & this is why. Can make better myself. (Not bragging just honest). Give them a second try to be sure. Maybe try their ribs or chicken.


----------



## Murray (Jan 9, 2020)

Daughter and son in law used to stop at a strip mall between Houston and Katy, TX for a platter of smoked meats. Quality wasn’t  too bad but the portions more than made up for quality. Enough meat for 8 people plus leftovers for $60 if memory serves. That was my first impression of dining out in Texas, I was impressed, coming from the bush in northern  Canada to Texas.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2020)

I don't eat out much, and try hard not to, I can make better stuff at home. I've never poisoned myself from eating at home, can't say the same about dining out. RAY


----------



## motocrash (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 9, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I don't eat out much, and try hard not to, I can make better stuff at home. I've never poisoned myself from eating at home, can't say the same about dining out. RAY




Dude food poisoning is the worst


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 9, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> If you get out to Vegas try Greenberg’s at New York New York. They make a fantastic Rueben with gobs of delicious corned beef on marbled rye. Seriously amazing.
> 
> G



I definitely will remember that, or at least mark it down somewhere.. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## eddiememphis (Jan 9, 2020)

Blu Pig in Moab. Only tried it once, a couple years ago but it was bad. Our order took 45 minutes. My brisket was similar to the pictures above. Overcooked, dry and cold. Literally cold. My buddy's pulled pork was dried out and cold as well. The place was very busy so I am not sure what the problem was but having been in the restaurant business for many years, I had a few guesses.

The place is still in business, so hopefully they have the bugs ironed out, if I can mix a metaphor or two. I'll try again this Spring.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow that BBQ looks poor.

I'm fortunate that I live in a good food city and state for that matter but I still run into BBQ that is very sub par.  It helps that in TX many people make very good BBQ in their back yards but you figured more restaurants would get it right but they don't.  Also good luck finding very good pulled pork in TX.

If you are ever in and around Dallas TX here is a quick guide of BBQ joints so u don't waste too much time:


Pappa Bros BBQ - best quality bbq overall, brisket is good, and wow best BBQ chicken u will find at any bbq joint and their weekly lunch special with a giant half chicken and <insert other meat option here> and 2-3 sides is enough food for 2 people or to eat once that day lol
Hard Eight BBQ - my favorite place because they have a HUGE variety of food though I don't care so much for their brisket, they carve off all the bark!    The chicken brush poppers are a must, pork ribs are pretty good, jalapeno sausage is usually fantastic, get a vew small pieces of smoked sirloin, and if u get the smoked turkey when it is fresh or get the end of it WOW.  Also order jalapeno bread and dont get any other sides because its all u can eat free pinto beans made with onion, bacon/sausage, and jalapeno.... there is more variety but u gotta make like 3 trips to try it all hahaha
Hutchins BBQ (McKinney kinda far north of Dallas) - good brisket, well fried catfish (though could use more seasoning), good sausage, good sides, AND u can get all you can eat of all that meat and more for like $25 a person!  The chicken was good but wasnt what I would really call BBQ chicken, was more of a Tex-Mex seasoned hybrid kind of thing... not bad but kind of a outlier

Fast Food-like BBQ
Dickeys, Spring Creek, and Sonny Bryans - basically what I call "fast food" bbq joints but really are a few notches above your fast food burger and chicken joints. All about the same where Sonny Bryans is the least memorable, Dickeys is the most widely available, and Spring Creek may be the leader ONLY because they make fresh dinner rolls that people go nuts over. If u order chopped brisket (its chipped and already mixed with bbq sauce), some standard sides, and a drink it will make a turd and you don't feel overly joyed nor overly disappointed and u can get back to work or running errands lol
I hope this info is interesting for anyone traveling to the Dallas area and forgive my random tangent of just listing places off... been sick in bed all week and still a little foggy headed but the antibotics are kickin in lol


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 9, 2020)

Got some pretty bad stuff from a local place that used to be around here called Mickey Ray's.   The guy had one location open and it was always good.  A few years later he opened a couple of other locations.  A friend and I were out one day and tried one of the new locations and nothing was up to par.  We got a combo platter with ribs, brisket, chicken and pulled pork.  I was pretty disappointed.  The friend I went with hadn't had much experience with BBQ and said mine was better for each of them.  At that time I had only made brisket and pulled pork a couple of times so I felt pretty good about that.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 9, 2020)

I rarely buy bbq anymore as often I get garbage not as good as mine. I’ve had killer though from a few places. Mission BBQ is usually great.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 9, 2020)

motocrash said:


> View attachment 427521




Moto,

Is that you in the picture?  If so, what are you doing?  

Looks like you are recruiting at some collage during Pledge Week!

John


----------



## motocrash (Jan 9, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Moto,
> 
> Is that you in the picture? If so, what are you doing?
> 
> Looks like you are recruiting at some collage during Pledge Week!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I rarely buy bbq anymore as often I get garbage not as good as mine.


Same!  I almost never buy BBQ out.  its always a let down.  Honestly, we barely eat out at all.  Wife says everything i make is better than what get out, and out costs 10X as much.  its a great compliment - I can tell when I made things right - the plate is clear.  if she doesnt clear the plate - i know to make it better next time.


----------



## apache1512 (Jan 10, 2020)

Murray said:


> Daughter and son in law used to stop at a strip mall between Houston and Katy, TX for a platter of smoked meats. Quality wasn’t  too bad but the portions more than made up for quality. Enough meat for 8 people plus leftovers for $60 if memory serves. That was my first impression of dining out in Texas, I was impressed, coming from the bush in northern  Canada to Texas.


 
Is it still there?  I don't live too far away and love trying the unheard of spots like this.


----------



## Murray (Jan 10, 2020)

apache1512 said:


> Is it still there?  I don't live too far away and love trying the unheard of spots like this.


Couldn’t tell you, haven’t been there in 5 years. I do remember it’s on the north side of the freeway, closer to Katy than Houston.


----------



## Murray (Jan 10, 2020)

Texas Roadhouse maybe?


----------



## tallbm (Jan 10, 2020)

Murray said:


> Texas Roadhouse maybe?



I couldnt imagine it would be Texas Roadhouse.  That place will disappoint u.  I couldnt believe at how much Texas Roashouse (based out of Ohio I think) had changed from like 2005 to 2011. 
The way it is going, soon it will become something like Arby's lol


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 14, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Wife says everything i make is better than what get out, and out costs 10X as much.  its a great compliment -


That's what my wife says but I figure its her way of getting out of the kitchen and me in there


----------



## sandyut (Jan 14, 2020)

I love cooking.  I rarely let her in to my kitchen.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 14, 2020)

The west coast is not known for good bbq. Consequently, I've learned to take anyone's favorable recommendation with a sceptical view if they haven't lived back east. There are a few rare places that do it right out here, but prepare to be disappointed if you smoke your own meat.

A westie buddy raved about BBQ at a place in Sacramento a few years ago. He and I went there for lunch. No smell of smoke outside or inside the restaurant...first bad sign. 

I got the sampler platter, cheesy shrimp and grits, potato salad and beans. He got something else so we could both taste what they had to offer. Pulled pork, spare ribs, brisket, and beef ribs were dry and tasted like reheated leftovers. Chicken was just okay. Potato salad and beans were flavorless. Grits were friggin' AMAZING!

I just checked Yelp and they no longer are open, which is no surprise. 

I suspect there are laws in this state about restaurant smoke emissions, which doesn't bode well for BBQ restaurants. Heck, several years ago there was a move in the Bay Area to ban backyard grilling and smoking.  Grrrrrrr...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2020)

That crap was Day Old reheat! I hope you sent it back and pitched a bitch. Years ago, went to a highly rated restaurant. Paid $25 for the Fried Fishermans Platter. I freakin lost it when they brought it out and the seafood was all commercial  convenience Frozen Seafood.  Long John's is Ultra Fine Dinning compared to that crap...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 14, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That crap was Day Old reheat! I hope you sent it back and pitched a bitch. Years ago, went to a highly rated restaurant. Paid $25 for the Fried Fishermans Platter. I freakin lost it when they brought it out and the seafood was all commercial  convenience Frozen Seafood.  Long John's is Ultra Fine Dinning compared to that crap...JJ


I'm usually not one to complain, but I vote with my feet and never go back. The waiter asked how we liked the food. My buddy and I looked at each other. I answered, "The grits were great." The uneaten food on our plates spoke the rest, which the waiter noticed. We sat there for a while talking business but the manager never came over. And I never went back.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 17, 2020)

Sorry, cannot like the original post. Even the sad face doesn't describe that well enough.

A local "Dickies" franchise opened a few years ago.  Reminded me of the fast food  quality I experienced in DFW Dickies 30 years ago.  Dickies franchise closed is now a Starbucks.

I have a pearl in the oyster in NW Minnesota.
Place is not fancy, but Mark smokes some of the best restaurant brisket I've ever been served.
Even catered the quality is very good.
He has won the local  rib fest competition for 3 years


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 19, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Wow that BBQ looks poor.
> 
> I'm fortunate that I live in a good food city and state for that matter but I still run into BBQ that is very sub par.  It helps that in TX many people make very good BBQ in their back yards but you figured more restaurants would get it right but they don't.  Also good luck finding very good pulled pork in TX.
> 
> ...


Surprised no mention of Pecan Lodge downtown. We ate there a couple years ago when we were in town and I was definitely happy with my meal.

Being on the west coast there is no real BBQ here. Everything is slathered heavily in sauce to mask the fact the meat is dry reheats. Rarely ever get real smoked food. I spend the money buying my own to do up vs eating out.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 19, 2020)

Teal101 said:


> Surprised no mention of Pecan Lodge downtown. We ate there a couple years ago when we were in town and I was definitely happy with my meal.
> 
> Being on the west coast there is no real BBQ here. Everything is slathered heavily in sauce to mask the fact the meat is dry reheats. Rarely ever get real smoked food. I spend the money buying my own to do up vs eating out.
> 
> ...



The last time I ate at Pecan Lodge it was still in the Farmers Market area (years ago).  At that time it was great.  It has since moved to Deep Ellum and I haven't eaten at it since it has moved.  That is the only reason I don't mention it.  I'll need to hit it up but I'm RARELY in the Deep Ellum area these days so it would be a trip specifically to try it out.

I've also not tried Cattleack BBQ which is much closer to me but they are only opened on like Wed and Thu for lunch.... its just so hard to be in that area and then fight with everyone on those two random days of the week lol.  I hear it is fantastic though.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 19, 2020)

There is a dearth of good BBQ in this area as well. Some exceptions were Memphis BBQ in Everett, now closed, and of course our forum member Jeff's Texas Style BBQ in Marysville. Excellent product, I try to stop by whenever I'm up that way.

We have locally a Dickey's and a Famous Dave's, however I have not set foot in either one, so I can't attest to how bad it is. There have been a couple other nearby non-chains that I tried;  in one, I couldn't figure out how they ever won the ribbons that were pinned to walls. Just plain unexciting. The other, I tried their pulled pork, and it definitely had a weird, fishy taste to it. I couldn't finish. Both are now out of business.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 19, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> There is a dearth of good BBQ in this area as well. Some exceptions were Memphis BBQ in Everett, now closed, and of course our forum member Jeff's Texas Style BBQ in Marysville. Excellent product, I try to stop by whenever I'm up that way.
> ...


Been close to 20 years since  I lived in the Seattle area. 
Got to experience the original Cave Man Kitchen in Kent in the 80's & 90's.  Got invited to the wood shed, too.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 20, 2020)

Teal101
  and 

 tallbm

Is 3 pigs bbq still around?  It was off I-35E south of Corinth.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 20, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Been close to 20 years since  I lived in the Seattle area.
> Got to experience the original Cave Man Kitchen in Kent in the 80's & 90's.  Got invited to the wood shed, too.


Cave Man Kitchen is still there, but that's about 45 miles from me.  Armadillo BBQ in Woodinville was good, too. But it's long gone.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2020)

Not to many good BBQ joints in my area either they come and go so what does that tell you. But my back yard is great and my neighbors will agree.

Warren


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 20, 2020)

Since that place went out of business I’ve really been considering opening my own spot. Small take out place, sell BBQ boxes $10-$12 meats and a couple sides. Quick grab and go. I’ve done BBQ specials every Friday at my food truck for the last 4 years and it’s always my top seller.


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 20, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Teal101
> and
> 
> tallbm
> ...


No idea, I live in WA, was just visiting Texas haha.


----------



## kawboy (Jan 20, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Sorry, cannot like the original post. Even the sad face doesn't describe that well enough.
> 
> A local "Dickies" franchise opened a few years ago.  Reminded me of the fast food  quality I experienced in DFW Dickies 30 years ago.  Dickies franchise closed is now a Starbucks.
> 
> ...


Does this place in NW Minnesota have a name and is it within motorcycle ride from Brainerd Minnesota? The wife and I are always looking for day trip Bbq runs.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 20, 2020)

Teal101 said:


> No idea, I live in WA, was just visiting Texas haha.


Used to business travel to Texas when I lived in WA.  That's how I learned about 3 Pigs.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 20, 2020)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Since that place went out of business I’ve really been considering opening my own spot. Small take out place, sell BBQ boxes $10-$12 meats and a couple sides. Quick grab and go. I’ve done BBQ specials every Friday at my food truck for the last 4 years and it’s always my top seller.


Considered another food truck?  How about a pop-up?


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 20, 2020)

kawboy said:


> Does this place in NW Minnesota have a name and is it within motorcycle ride from Brainerd Minnesota? The wife and I are always looking for day trip Bbq runs.


Erickson Smokehouse in Fertile MN.  I've made the RT drive to Brainerd in a day many times from where I live.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 21, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Considered another food truck?  How about a pop-up?



No I’m thinking more about converting one of my existing places. There are so many rules and regulations and permits that NY doesn’t really allow PopUps. I could just do a catering permit but it’s actually less expensive to just do a normal food service application.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks for the like FuelingAround it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## kawboy (Jan 21, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Erickson Smokehouse in Fertile MN.  I've made the RT drive to Brainerd in a day many times from where I live.


Thanks! May have to work that in, if we ever lose the snow.


----------



## texomakid (Jan 21, 2020)

It's funny that this thread has shown up and the timing. Just this last weekend I'm running solo with Jana out of town. Home alone ......... Anyway I really thought I'd just try someone else's BBQ that I'd never tried before. After a few searches around the area I finally decided my best option was to cook my own. So I did. Rarely eat BBQ from retailers since I like what I cook. Glad I did - Football fun food! The Paper Plate Chronicles ....... BB ribs w/ beans & sliced Avocado. Probably not the most balanced meal but I had a Shiner Bock with it to get a few grains.






Hard to beat home cooking' .........
Maybe I'll try a new BBQ joint next time - maybe not?


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 21, 2020)

kawboy said:


> Thanks! May have to work that in, if we ever lose the snow.


It blew back in as fast as we could move it today.
Didn't get a chance to put BB ribs on the tractor manifold today for afternoon snack.


----------



## radioguy (Jan 21, 2020)

Had some terrible ribs at Dickies north of Columbus Ohio.   Ribs were way too salty, not edible.  I asked to speak with the manager.   Younger kid was in charge,  he stated there was nothing he could do for me.  I said I'll do it for you.  Dumped the entire tray in the trash and walked out.  That place closed about 6 months later.  There was another Dickies a few miles away and it lasted a year.  
They say the further a store is from the original location the worse it gets.
No Quality Control for that chain.

RG


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 21, 2020)

radioguy said:


> Had some terrible ribs at Dickies north of Columbus Ohio.   Ribs were way too salty, not edible.  I asked to speak with the manager.   Younger kid was in charge,  he stated there was nothing he could do for me.  I said I'll do it for you.  Dumped the entire tray in the trash and walked out.  That place closed about 6 months later.  There was another Dickies a few miles away and it lasted a year.
> They say the further a store is from the original location the worse it gets.
> No Quality Control for that chain.
> 
> RG


Yikes. Sounds like they use low quality ribs. I notice the cheaper ones come pre brined with salt solution added... so if you add any salt to your rub it kills you with the combined sodium.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 22, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Teal101
> and
> 
> tallbm
> ...



I never ate at it.  A quick google of the area and viewing of the map doesn't have it showing up.
Was it good?
My brother tells me there is a little BBQ joint not far from where you mention over in Lewisville that is still there.  He says it is pretty good but I have not eaten at this Lewisville place.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 22, 2020)

tallbm said:


> I never ate at it.  A quick google of the area and viewing of the map doesn't have it showing up.
> Was it good?
> My brother tells me there is a little BBQ joint not far from where you mention over in Lewisville that is still there.  He says it is pretty good but I have not eaten at this Lewisville place.


This is getting close to 25 years ago so it may have moved on.
3 Pigs was the only place we found that 1. was outstanding and 2. offered pork.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 23, 2020)

Clearly an inferior product.  
It is sad that most folks can't tell the difference between good BBQ and mediocre BBQ. That is why places get away with this lousy quality. Since I have upped my game doing BBQ with many thanks to the wisdom of forum contributors, I can make most BBQ better than any restaurant within 150 miles of me.  

JC


----------



## tallbm (Jan 24, 2020)

I was in the central Plano area of (suburb of North Dallas) today and hit up 2 bbq places.
Why 2?  Well... the one that had a 4.9 star review on Google was actually a catering company that only allowed you to buy and take home vac sealed bbq they had in a glass door standup cooler/fridge.
It was pricey too!  I guess I should have read a bit more about the place on Google but none of the reviews mentioned this and I was on my phone and in between errands when I quickly looked it up so I will take the blame for a lack of research.

I then went to the #2 option to actually have lunch rather than buy something to take home hahaha which was also highly rated.  Well it wasn't really not much of a BBQ house even that it had BBQ in the name.  It was like a hybrid working mans Tex-Mex/BBQ menu.  I ordred the 2 meat BBQ plate and all of it it was forgettable so I assume the many high ratings come from the burritos, tacos, and other Tex-Mex and Mexican items on the menu.
Again I should have read more but I was looking this stuff up in my car in parking lots while getting ready to run the next errand on my list so I didn't do a bunch of research.

Late last week I hit up a place in Addison, TX (suburb of North Dallas) and it was OK and I wouldn't moan if someone wanted to eat there but it also wasn't very special.  I tried the brisket, ribs, and jalapeno sausage.  The sausage was pretty good, the brisket was ok, and the ribs were nothing specially.  I could tell they knew how to smoke BUT I think they are suffering on consistent repeatable operations in the store as I could tell with the other things going on that didnt involve the cooking. Seems like everyone trying to do everything so I imagine that is what is keeping the food from being much better.

Anyhow I'll keep trying new places around the Dallas area as I get chances while running errands.  Maybe if I end up down in Deep Ellum (near Down Town Dallas) I will pop into Pecan Lodge to see if it is still kickin strong and MAYBE i'll make the time to try Cattleack BBQ since I am still off work next week :)

Hopefully I have enough places knocked down that if anyone is visiting various areas of Dallas I could give them a good option (can't make any claims for Ft Worth, its too far away from me).


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 24, 2020)

I want to cringe every time I see the word Dickey's. Basically tasteless meat masquerading as Q. Fool me once...yada yada yada.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 30, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I want to cringe every time I see the word Dickey's. Basically tasteless meat masquerading as Q. Fool me once...yada yada yada.



Dickies BBQ pit was one of the reasons I got into BBQ in the first place.  I ate there when they had one in GB.  I was shocked that they charged me $9 for a tiny bowl of BBQ beans which weren't that good.  Also, the ribs were precooked, not smoked, and they were all kept in warming cabinets wrapped in plastic.  After eating their BBQ, I knew I could do better myself and I wasn't going to settle for crappy ribs any longer!

A BBQ chef was born that day....    

JC


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 30, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Dickies BBQ pit was one of the reasons I got into BBQ in the first place.  I ate there when they had one in GB.  I was shocked that they charged me $9 for a tiny bowl of BBQ beans which weren't that good.  Also, the ribs were precooked, not smoked, and they were all kept in warming cabinets wrapped in plastic.  After eating their BBQ, I knew I could do better myself and I wasn't going to settle for crappy ribs any longer!
> 
> A BBQ chef was born that day....
> 
> JC



Just goes to show you that good things can come from bad experiences.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jan 30, 2020)

I rarely buy bbq at places anymore b/c they never taste as good or as fresh when I do it.  The one place I went to in Austin Tx was really good.  They had a line outside the door each day they open.  It was called Coopers.  I wish I knew that Franklins was there but I didn't realize that.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 30, 2020)

banderson7474 said:


> I rarely buy bbq at places anymore b/c they never taste as good or as fresh when I do it.  The one place I went to in Austin Tx was really good.  They had a line outside the door each day they open.  It was called Coopers.  I wish I knew that Franklins was there but I didn't realize that.



Coopers is good. I've eaten at the one in Ft Worth and one in Llano TX.  

Don't be fooled by a place called Coopers near the small town of Mountain Home, TX  (near Kerrville).  That Coopers is horrible and is only getting business off the name of the real Coopers.


----------



## kawboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Erickson Smokehouse in Fertile MN.  I've made the RT drive to Brainerd in a day many times from where I live.


Finally made it to Erickson's the other weekend. We enjoyed it. Didn't try the ribs, but enjoyed the brisket and jalapeno cheese curds. Wife and I took a round and about 650 mile motorcycle ride to visit. Great weekend.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 26, 2020)

here in Memphis you can get great BBQ from just about anywhere. Shoot even the gas stations have good BBQ. We have Rendezvous, Corky's, Germantown Commissary, Tops BBQ, Interstate BBQ just to name a few. And there are some stellar mom and pop places. granted, there are some places that you need to go in with a SWAT team but the food is phenomenal.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Aug 26, 2020)

Here in southern adirondack mountains of upstate NY, I have never had BBQ from anywhere that was worth a damn. Heavy on vinegar in the sauce, dry and chewy. We had a Dickies for about 6 months, that was the best there was (and it sucked). So that is what got me to smokin my own about 4 years ago. And thanks to this place I can turn out some decent Q when the family is hankerin for it.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Germantown Commissary


this is the best of the ones you listed.  I have hit them all.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 26, 2020)

sandyut
 Yes sir! No argument there.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 26, 2020)

I live near Oakland Ca.  If I am traveling I will go out for BBQ but at home no f'in way.   Mine is better.  I did when I was working 70 hour weeks and was usually disappointed.  There is one place that makes a sauce I like but the brisket is all fat.  Another is ok, but dislike the sauce.  The best one is in a really bad neighborhood and I used to go before dark and only stop if parking out front.   

Back when I first moved here there was a place called Flints that was really good.  Their chopped brisket and ribs were top notch but the potato salad was instant food poisoning.   It was to go only and they drew an interesting crowd.   On more than one occasion there were athletes/ex athletes, crack dealers, hookers, drunks and yuppies waiting together for BBQ at 1 AM.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 27, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> but at home no f'in way. Mine is better.


same...i only buy when not home and in a town where they ought ot know how to make it...not say they do always.  

But - Germantown Commissary is a go to when in the area - still have one living relative there.

Dallas - I have only been to Pecan Lodge because my son in law loves it.  I do as well.  but its a planned event - lunch only, wait in long line, they serve till they run out.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep.  Easy to see why they closed down.
Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 27, 2020)

There was a small place near me that I tried once. Their pulled pork was very mushy, and had a fishy taste to it. Never went back, and they folded shortly thereafter.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 27, 2020)

kawboy said:


> Finally made it to Erickson's the other weekend. We enjoyed it. Didn't try the ribs, but enjoyed the brisket and jalapeno cheese curds. Wife and I took a round and about 650 mile motorcycle ride to visit. Great weekend.


Nice bike ride.
Mark does some of the best brisket I've had in joints.
I've only had his ribs at competition events.  Sometimes winner, sometimes not my favorite, but everyone can have an off day?
I wish I would have mentioned the chicken at the restaurant.  Not off the smoker, but broasted which is my favorite cooking method.
Hmm need to talk with Mark if chicken can be cold smoked, cooled,  then prepped for a ride in the broaster.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 28, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> There was a small place near me that I tried once. Their pulled pork was very mushy, and had a fishy taste to it. Never went back, and they folded shortly thereafter.



Pulled pork that has a fishy taste sounds kind of scary!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2020)

I’ve never really had good BBQ in a restaurant. The only good BBQ that I have had were from food trucks parked on the side of the road with a big smoker setup!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I’ve never really had good BBQ in a restaurant. The only good BBQ that I have had were from food trucks parked on the side of the road with a big smoker setup!
> Al




I never had good BBQ at any restaurant, and I've never seen any of those Food Trucks within 40 miles of my home. So the only Good BBQ I've had was either at My House, or Bear Jr's house!

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 28, 2020)

Forgot all about this thread until 

 kawboy
 replied.



RiversideSm0ker said:


> If you get out to Vegas try Greenberg’s at New York New York. They make a fantastic Rueben with gobs of delicious corned beef on marbled rye. Seriously amazing.
> 
> G


This is the forgotten that really jerks my chain.
Wife and I went to Vegas the last week of January.  Walked through New York New York and my CRS was in full strength.


----------

